# Happy Birthday to our Legendary @Silver



## Gizmo (12/5/15)

Today is our very special member's - @Silver birthday!

I hope you have a great day buddy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/5/15)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (12/5/15)

Happy happy Irnest! Hope its a good one! All the best!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday meneer! Hope you have an awesome day...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday dude! Wishing you all the best!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (12/5/15)

*Happy Birthday Hi Ho Mr Silver !!*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (12/5/15)

Happy Bday bud!!! Hope you get spoilt rotten!!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## skola (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday!! All the best, have a lekker day.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ZeeZi169 (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday Mr @Silver hope you have a good one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/15)

Oh wow, only saw this thread now. 

Let me repost a little pic




Thanks for all the wishes guys. Really appreciate it. 
As I said in the other thread, you all rock!

Being a part of this community has been surprisingly wonderful and so special. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (12/5/15)

zadiac said:


> *Happy Birthday Hi Ho Mr Silver !!*



Lol, classic @zadiac - thanks - so funny


----------



## Silver (12/5/15)

Oupa said:


> Happy happy Irnest! Hope its a good one! All the best!



Thanks @Oupa

It will be a great day today. Incidentally, lots of VM in my tanks and Reo bottles for today 
- VM Choc Mint, VM Coffee Concentrate (in the Reo Mini)
- VM Lime Concentrate, VM Menthol Concentrate (in Reo Silver, Reo Red and Nautilus Mini)
- VM Strawberry, VM Menthol Concentrate (in Lemo1 and Lemo2)
- VM Berry Blaze, VM Menthol Concentrate (in Evod1)

Ha ha, didnt plan it like that at last night's pitstop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday may you have many more

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Silver
Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday!!!!!! @Silver

hope you have a wicked fun birthday filled with lots of presents, birthday cake and plumes of flavour

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ComplexChaos (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Silver hope you have a vape-tastic day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Silver !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (12/5/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Oupa
> 
> It will be a great day today. Incidentally, lots of VM in my tanks and Reo bottles for today
> - VM Choc Mint, VM Coffee Concentrate (in the Reo Mini)
> ...



Nice... Rocking the Menthol I see!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/5/15)

Happy birthday @Silver 

I hope you have a great one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (12/5/15)

happy happy @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Keith Milton (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Silver, hope you enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/15)

Thanks again to all of you for the birthday wishes
I appreciate it a lot


----------



## Ferdi (12/5/15)

Happy bday. 

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke187 (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Silver Wishing you many more happy clouds

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (12/5/15)

Happy birthday @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Derick (12/5/15)

Happy birthday man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/5/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Guunie (12/5/15)

@Silver big happy birthday shout out from myself and @Langman...hope you having a vapetastic day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/15)

Andre said:


>



Oh my gosh @Andre 
That's so cool!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (12/5/15)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (12/5/15)

Happy birthday @Silver ! Hope you're having a good one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday,hope its a great one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Homeboy (12/5/15)

happy birthday, all the best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Homeboy (12/5/15)

happy birthaday @Silver 
hope u had an awesome day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Silver 
Hope you having a totally awesome one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (12/5/15)

Congrats on the celebration of your day of birth @Silver!! 

Hope you were spoiled!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morne (12/5/15)

Happy Happy @Silver 

I hope you get spoiled rotten!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Silver !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/5/15)

hands said:


> View attachment 27079



lol I almost posted the same pic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/5/15)

A bit late, but hope you had a great day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (12/5/15)

Happy birthday, dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday Mr @Silver 

Hope you're having a Stirling day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/5/15)

Thanks again to everyone for all the wishes

I appreciate it hugely. 

My day yesterday was very nice. And it ended off with a great dinner out with family.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

